
Coronavirus: Let There Be Light - simonsarris
https://simonsarris.com/sunlight
======
simonsarris
The Vitamin D hypothesis is actionable personally, and a reason for optimism.
It will not save you, it does not replace quarantine, but it may reduce the
death toll, and summer may bring some relief.

